# To all Puppies from Soundview Golden Retreivers (Sammie Litter) Born 3/13



## bdarn

My name is Bev. I have a pup from Sammie Litter (Soundview Farms Golden Retreivers) born in March 2013. My pups name is Logan. I'm looking for other's from that litter to stay in touch, with pictures, etc. (My pup is the very blond (male) next to my 5 year old Golden female.)


----------



## RobT

Hi - We have Olive, who was the green collar girl from Sammie's litter. We live up in the San Juan islands,

Olive is about 65 pounds now and about 21 1/2 inches high at the shoulder.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hi, welcome to the forum. 

Your Goldens are beautiful. 

Glad you've joined us, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## AlanK

Welcome from Georgia Bev and Logan :wavey: Logan is a handsome young pup!
Glad you are with us!


----------



## HeidiB

We have Wellington (Wellie) who was the lilac collar girl. She's sweet, funny mischievous and LOVES to swim. She also loves her older brother and sister (Sophie, 13 and Jake, 11). It would be great to stay on touch and share stories!


----------



## bdarn

RobT said:


> Hi - We have Olive, who was the green collar girl from Sammie's litter. We live up in the San Juan islands,
> 
> Olive is about 65 pounds now and about 21 1/2 inches high at the shoulder.


Hi Rob, Logan is now 68 pounds. Olive is a big pup like Logan.


----------



## bdarn

HeidiB said:


> We have Wellington (Wellie) who was the lilac collar girl. She's sweet, funny mischievous and LOVES to swim. She also loves her older brother and sister (Sophie, 13 and Jake, 11). It would be great to stay on touch and share stories!


Heidi, I would love to stay in contact. I am so new to this, so it's taking me a while. Logan is now 68 pounds, and all boy! He grabs my other golden retreivers's leg, tail, back, anything to make her play with him. He think's it's funny if she growls at him. He is definitely the alpha, and Gracie is the submissive one. Does Wellie pull when she walks? Does Wellie bug your other Goldens to the point of irritating them? I usually give Gracie a break from him, and I walk them seperately. Gracie is 6 years old. Bev


----------



## RobT

Olive's gone through stages where she "forgets" her training and starts pulling when we go for walks - she gets a 3 to 5 mile hike almost every day.


----------



## bdarn

Hi Rob,

Hope you get this message. Yes, Logan is forgetting alot now too. I think this is their hormonal time at 10 months old. Logan won't leave our other golden retreiver alone (she is spayed). We are counting the months until he will get neutered (end of the summer). He will pulls, on walks, when he see's something/someone he wants to meet ( I have to pull out the treats (a hot dog) to draw his attention to me. Are you using a flat collar when you walk Olive?
I can't get over the size of our dogs! Are you feeding Olive Eucanuba Puppy food, or did you change? I changed to a better food for pups (holistic select for large breed puppies). That's great that you can hike every day with her. Must burn up her energy. I only can do 1 mile a day in the evening for walks.


----------



## bdarn

Heidi,

I would love to keep in touch with you too. 
Logan is very strong and mindful now. He is sweet when he gets sleepy, actually the calmest at that time (Ha!Ha!). He has a big purple octopus, that I bought at PetsMart, that he uses the head as a big pacifier to calm himself down (very funny to see).

bev


----------



## RobT

Here's a photo of Olive from a week or two ago while we were waiting to catch the ferry to the mainland. She doesn't ride in the front seat but gets to sit there while we're waiting. In the photo she's focused like a laser on some other dogs.


----------



## nikethegoldenretriever7

Hello!!! So I know this is an older thread, but I too have a puppy from Soundview from the Sammie litter! I just started an Instagram for Nike and use the #soundviewgoldenretriever. I think it would be awesome if we could get a group from sound view to do the same!


----------



## nikethegoldenretriever7

:wavey: Nice to meet everyone btw!


----------



## bdarn

Picture of Logan ( sound view farm- Sammie litter- 2013 litter)


----------



## Test-ok

You can create a group for that. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/groups/


----------



## nikethegoldenretriever7

That's awesome! Here is a picture of nike!


----------



## bdarn

*Nike looks just like his brother Logan (white Boy ribbon)*



nikethegoldenretriever7 said:


> That's awesome! Here is a picture of nike!


I can't get over how much Nike looks like his brother Logan (white ribbon boy). Logan is now 67 pounds. Keep in touch!


----------



## nikethegoldenretriever7

It's so fun watching them grow! I love comparing pictures. :grinning:


----------



## nikethegoldenretriever7

Also, if anyone ever feels like meeting up for a puppy reunion...Nike and I would be in! :relaxed:


----------

